# I finally have a traincase!



## fash10nista (Oct 28, 2006)

My collection was growing so rapidly, that I finally went out and bought a traincase to hold them all.

Closed: (forgot the flash!)







Open:






Open L - R:














Entire traincase:






Things that didn't fit:






I may need to get another traincase...


----------



## juli (Oct 28, 2006)

Nice collection! I really like the lil dome shaped sample pig. containers! super cute!


----------



## Indigowaters (Oct 28, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## geeko (Oct 29, 2006)

u have many nice stuff!


----------



## fairytale22 (Oct 29, 2006)

What traincase is that?


----------



## MacVirgin (Oct 29, 2006)

i like your traincase


----------



## Pinklady77 (Oct 29, 2006)

Cute


----------



## fash10nista (Oct 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fairytale22* 

 
_What traincase is that?_

 

Haha....I got it at my local Wal-Mart...Can you believe it?  
and for a lot less!


----------



## sewpunk (Oct 29, 2006)

if you depotted, it would all fit... but I know how some people are against it.


----------



## n_c (Oct 29, 2006)

Wow...great collection!


----------



## fairytale22 (Oct 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fash10nista* 

 
_
Haha....I got it at my local Wal-Mart...Can you believe it?  
and for a lot less! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Seriously? I totally want it!


----------



## Bey28 (Oct 29, 2006)

*Wow! Nice.*

It looks like it is pretty good quality.  How much? I want one too


----------



## fash10nista (Oct 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bey28* 

 
_It looks like it is pretty good quality.  How much? I want one too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
*whispers* It's less than $25!


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 30, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## kimmy (Oct 30, 2006)

gorgeous collection, it all looks so neat and organized


----------

